# Oily diarrhea?



## kittymammas (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello, 
It seems this is the only place I can post so I hope I read the rules right in that I can post another post here. I have a 13 (I'm not sure her exact age but I have had her for at least 10 years and the vet said she looked around three when I got her) year old Siamese cat and she is eating and drinking fine, seems okay for a cat her age. At first she had very bad diarrhea and so I took her to the vet and made him test her worms and give her a good check up. He said she was fine and to give her some yogurt for the diarrhea and a fish oil pill in her food daily because her skin was flaky beneath her fur.

So I of course got her some fancy feast and mixed in the yogurt (he said to give it to her twice a week, I only did it once a week cause she didn't like it much) put the fish oil on top.

Now her stools are completely clear and smell horrible and look oily and she hardly ever makes it to the litter box. I am going to take her back to the vet again but am I describing the stools right?

Also, the worst yet is that I have heard that cats will act strange when it is 'their time' and lay in unusual spots and yesterday I saw her laying on the night stand, she has never done that before. But this morning I saw her in my daughter's bed, and she never lays there either, and she was still there when I came home for lunch four hours later. I gave her some fancy feast then and she ate a bit but went right back to my daughters bed. I might be paranoid but I gave her lots of extra loving over my break today just in case she was going...if not then a little TLC never hurt anyone. Please tell me her body isn't shutting down? She seems okay, vet said she was fine but I just have that feeling that she is going to go soon.

Any advice? I know to get her back to the vet, waiting on him to call me back now...is this kind of diarrhea just a simple fix and she isn't feeling good?? Should I have gotten another opinion at the last check up? I'm sorry if this is very long with lots of rambles, I'm not ready to lose my baby.

Thank you
-kittymammas


----------

